# How do you get a urine sample?



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok, on occasion lately there is a slight urine odor to Gidgets breath. I am trying to figure out how to get a urine sample on a Chihuahua that is that low to the ground and will not usually go when I am watching? She will sometimes have accidents on the floor and I thought of using one of my large syringes to get a sample but ofcourse no accidents in the last week. I have no clue how to get a sample but really feel I need to have a urine test done just for peace of mind if nothing else. Any one have any ideas?


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I am sorry wish I could help, when Ike had a bladder infection, they handed me a cup for a sample, still got the cup. I just couldn't catch him at the right time.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

In a case like yours, most vets will do a cystocentesis to collect a urine sample. They will use a sterile needle and syringe to draw urine from the bladder directly. Unfortunately, even if you were to get a sample from the floor, it will be contaminated and could give false results (mostly with excessive bacteria).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

What they did with Ike was take x rays to make sure he didn't have any stones. They went the expensive way to narrow it down to a bladder infection.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The best way is to turn a potty pad upside down then pour the urine in a cup.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

ChiChiLove said:


> In a case like yours, most vets will do a cystocentesis to collect a urine sample. They will use a sterile needle and syringe to draw urine from the bladder directly. Unfortunately, even if you were to get a sample from the floor, it will be contaminated and could give false results (mostly with excessive bacteria).
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lady had a bout with several UTIs, I had to let the vet draw urine. There was just no way I could catch urine from a small dog and she is not pad trained. The vet can do it quite easily as long as the dog hasn't just peed.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

if you use a pee pad, turn the pee pad to the opposite side. The urine won't absorb and you can drain it in to a container.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Cystocentesis would be the best method if she is not pad trained. If you are noticing a "urine odor" on her breath I would also test her kidney function just to make sure nothing is going on there.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I take a spatula and put a ziplock bag over it and follow her around the yard until she goes than just slip it under her hind end area. Works every time, then I carefully poor it into a clean container or another ziplock bag.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

TLI said:


> The best way is to turn a potty pad upside down then pour the urine in a cup.


this is how I get Amberleah lou lou's


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Usually the sample has to be sterile getting it off the floor would make it contaminated may be best to get it at the vet if shes litter trained I know they use special litter for cats to get samples from you can get that litter at the vet


----------



## bertsheldon (Dec 10, 2013)

My dog goes indoors either in a litter box or pee pads and I use foil on the pad when I need a sample and and make the foil a little concaved and it'll collect and not contaminate the sample.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't have an answer on how to get a urine sample but I just wanted to mention that my Latte sometimes has a urine odor on her breath. this I think is really gross , but I have noticed that right after she goes pee on the pad, she sometimes will lick it. if I catch her doing this I just say no and she stops.. so, could it be possible Gidget is doing this too ?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Usually the sample has to be sterile getting it off the floor would make it contaminated may be best to get it at the vet if shes litter trained I know they use special litter for cats to get samples from you can get that litter at the vet


Agree,we got some for our cats tray,and it just leaves the urine on the top so easy to scoop out


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys. I do not like the needle idea so hopefully I can get a sample by flipping the pad over. I hadnt thought of that. Will the back side of the pee pad not have anything that would contaminate the sample? I was thinking more along the line of kidney function not stones. I have seen her lick at it at times but I would think that long after she had done so it would not still be lingering on her breath. I read that it can be a kidney issues so would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Michelle, I think getting it off the back side of the potty pad is okay. Many have collected samples this way. Just give your vets office a call and they'll let you know if this won't work. Please update us. Hoping all is well. xxx


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

When using a NEW Pad plastic side up is sterile enough. Amberleah use to get lots of uti's until I put her on a holistic supplement.


----------

